# Coll and Tiree



## 91930 (May 1, 2005)

We are hoping to visit Coll and Tiree this summer. The plan is to cycle as much as possible to explore after parking up the MH on campsites (if they are available). I know we could wild camp but we'd prefer to have hook-up as we don't intend to drive a lot once we get there and we'll need showers after cycling. Any advice on sites or experiences on Coll or Tiree would be useful. Thank you.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Have been to both in my yachting days. Beautiful unspoiled places, not many visitors. Can't give any advice on land, as always anchored off. But definitely go there! Des.


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Hi Topaz,
I haven't been to either Coll or Tiree, but have just returned from the Outer Hebrides.
Have a look at the Calmac website for ferry prices, they are quite expensive for a MH.
Calmac
We did meet a fellow traveller who had visited Tiree as a foot passenger for the day so this may be an option. Also I think I saw an advert in Oban for secure MH storage, so it may be worth just taking bikes and a tent over.
I doubt you will find a campsite on either Island we mostly wild camped on the outer hebs as there where no campsites on some islands and found this to be very easy.
The calmac brochure was very useful as was the outer hebs tourist board one also this website
outer hebrides
The discussion forum is very useful.
There was also a leaflet listing toilets, showers, CDP etc for outer hebs don't know if there is similar for coll and tiree.
There is also a bit of info here coll and here
coll
Just found a campsite on Coll here Here's a site about Tiree 
tiree
We found very little traffic and nearly all roads to be single track with passing places, but everyone is very easy going and will wait for you and wave, I assume these islands will be similar.

We just got back yesterday and this is making me wish I was back there.

Hope this is of some help.
Jules


----------



## seanysean (Jun 3, 2009)

I wouldnt bother with Tiree. Although it is a nice island, nothing more than any of the Outer Hebrides. More importantly this si the most MH unfriendly island of the lot. A very middle class holiday home island and not one for allowing MHs camping. No parking, No camping signs everywhere.


----------

